# cleveland east snow belt guys and nw pa guys how's it going?



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i was at mt step son's hockey game today, they played in erie pa last night and some of the teams parents said it was terrible over that way. well this afternoon when the team from erie showed up all their vehicles told the stories, snow packed everywhere. they said over by mentor oh. there was around 1.5 feet of snow. just wondering how those snowbelt boys are doing? later, pete


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out at 2:00 am just got home,lots of snow!


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

went out at 2 am. plowed till 7:30 back out at 1 just got home. will start all over again at 2 am. we have no snow in the south about 8 inches up north. calling for 4-6 more tonight.


----------

